# Is Dizziness a Common IBS Symptom?



## nmt81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and new to IBS. I've had the hardest time with doctors and they're driving me crazy. All tests come back "normal" (I'm so glad I'm normal...), and I can't get in to see my gastro for another two months. Though my doctor has basically said that I have IBS (code for I don't know what's wrong with you) and has referred me to a specialist, my symptoms seem a little odd to me and I was wondering if anyone else has this problem. When I suffer an attack, here's what I feel: major bloating, a lot of flatulence (mostly in the form of burping), constipation and cramps associated with it, sometimes nausea, constant feelings of fullness (though I may have not eaten for hours), and then the weird part is this uneasy feeling of dizziness. Not the room is spinning in circles kind, but more like I'm unbalanced or on a boat. My legs will feel weak, too. All of this induces massive anxiety and fear of eating. I just recently spent a week in bed for these symptoms, missing classes and work, and it's ruining my life. I went to the doctor for some immediate relief or clues as to why I was feeling so weak and unbalanced, and he looked at me and talked to me as if I wasting his time. When I tell others about the dizziness, they just don't get it. The "dizziness" is always associated with the stomach symptoms, and can be so intolerable, that I've had to leave classes, work, and social event early when suffering attacks. So, long story short, does anyone else have this symptom, and is it a typical part of IBS? Any insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Hi and welcome!I seem to have a similar problem with dizziness lately, although I am more prone to BPPV (Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo) which is vertigo versus the dizziness. I have been feeling dizziness lately, like I too am also on a boat, for the last few days. Notwithstanding your diagnosis of IBS by your primary physician and whatever might also be going in, I wonder if a visit to a vestibular rehabilitationist might provide you some relief from the dizziness as dizziness is not a typical part of IBS. Search for "Vestibular Rehabilitation" on Google and see if any of the exercises help. Anxiety, blood pressure or even medication may contribute or even be the cause; however, if it were me and this is a new symptom or lasting for a long while, I would ask my doctor for a referral for a vestibular assessment in a dizziness clinic and perhaps an assessment by a neurologist.Jeff


----------



## nmt81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, I've considered the vertigo, though it doesn't quite fit that category either. I've been tested in the past and was put on a bunch of meds and other nonsense that didn't help, so I just learned to manage it with diet. Symptoms seemed to disappear for a long time, but within the last year everything has reappeared along with the IBS. The one thing that seriously intrigues me is the connection between feeling this way after eating (and I've been eating well). I can feel heavy, off balance, sometimes like my vision wants to tunnel and I want to black out, but I never do. My blood pressure is great, but I don't know. Your suggestions are worth looking into again, for sure, and I appreciate the reply. I'm just wondering if and what the connection is. I've read from other sources that our digestive system is linked to the nervous system, and this can create problems. Others have mentioned drops in blood pressure after eating or going to the bathroom and then they may pass out. At any rate, I agree that looking into all possible avenues and trying what I can to manage these symptoms is the best thing. Thanks!


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

I am so grateful to hear that someone else has these symptoms, I hardly ever hear complaints about this on this forum. I also use the word dizziness but its isnt that at all it is exactly as you describe about being on a boat. Very good way to explain the feeling. I have had it for years and as you said it goes away when I have good days or even good hours.Went to neurologist years ago nothing wrong, had eyes tested, they are fine, take Sinutabs in case its sinus, gerd med in case its that. Nothing helps, comes and goes with IBS symptoms


----------



## Lexer (May 9, 2013)

I also have dizziness but it seems this is one of the symtoms that doctors takes vary lightly. There is many things that can result in dizziness and doctors to simple not care about finding the cause. If you got the label IBS they will simple try to stick all symptoms on this label. IBS do not really say anything more then that you have a (any) problem with your stomach or guts and dizziness could be connected to the stomach and guts.


----------



## W Brian (Aug 11, 2013)

I had these symptoms over the past few weeks and didn't know what there were. I ended up getting a bad case of esophagitis (pain up my chest and down into the back of my left arm) and went to the ER. I finally my doctors told me what is going on, told me the symptoms and I just had a text book attack with the dizziness described about 2 hours ago. I seem to have flare ups with certain medicine and Z-pak was the last one to do me in, it probably ruined my probiotics.


----------



## Browneyedgirl77 (Apr 23, 2013)

I too suffer from bouts of vertigo/dizziness/weak spells, and often they are caused by my blood sugar being too low. The OP mentioned going several hours without eating, and being afraid to eat, so this makes me wonder if he/she might have blood sugar issues on top of the IBS. I was diagnosed a few years ago with hypoglycemia (low blood sugar), after having a blood glucose test done, and I now have to eat every few hours and watch my sugar intake. If I go too long without eating, and/or ingest too much sugar, I'll start feeling a bit dizzy, off-balance, and very weak.


----------



## EmilyMona (Aug 26, 2013)

nmt81.....I have the same thing going on now that you had back on 2011. The exact symptoms. Have you found anything else out about it since you posted a couple years ago? I hope that you see this.... I have been told I most likely have anxiety. But have not had a colonoscopy yet. These symptoms are truly unsettling and I am beginning to actually have stress and panic because of them.

Please help if anyone else has suggestions. My blood sugar is good...my labs are all good....an upper gi showed only reflux and an ultrasound of my internal organs was fine.


----------



## WorriedDad (Jul 30, 2013)

For me it seems to be a combination of stress/dehydration. I have some muscles in my neck and mid-upper back that when they get super tight I seem to get dizzy and light-headed. I wonder if it impairs blood flow or something. When I massage the muscles the dizziness lessens.


----------



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

Not common for me, but I do have a times after I wake up from a nap, accompanied by other IBS symptoms such nausea and bloating. I don't think that it's related to IBS but more with your middle ear perhaps? I don't know.


----------



## phasmoid (Mar 16, 2018)

Just found this group/forum and this thread. I can't tell you how comforting it is to know there are people who have these same symptoms. I, too, have the dizzy feeling that's like being on a boat (not vertigo) along with the other symptoms - cramping, bloating, nausea, alternating diarrhea/constipation, fatigue etc. None of my doctors can get further than general IBS. I've had colonoscopies, sigmoidoscopies, EGDs, mesenteric duplex, SIBO test, gall bladder ultrasound and full abdominal MRIs. All come back negative as if I'm perfectly healthy.

The dizziness is really frightening and like nmt81, I too can feel heavy, off balance, sometimes like my vision wants to tunnel and I want to black out, but I never do. My blood pressure is also regulated (I'm on BP meds) even when I feel "off" like this. As well, I can have what the doctor's call "feelings of impending doom". Not to sound melodramatic but there are honestly times when I feel like I might die when I get these symptoms. It's really hard to explain to people because that's sounds so absurd. It's almost impossible to describe but the feeling is really pervasive and all-encompassing and truly awful.

Incidentally, I used to have panic attacks many years ago and this doesn't feel like that. It's true that sometimes this overwhelming dizzy/impending feeling can THEN lead to some anxiety but it's not the other way around. It's not like I'm having anxiety and then start to feel this way. It's the other way around so I'm very resistant to the idea that this is all just anxiety related.

It is truly the most bizarre thing and I've been suffering from this for almost 6 years on and off. Sometimes it lasts a day, sometimes a few days, sometimes weeks and occasionally even months. It once lasted almost 8 months and caused me to drop 40 lbs because I was so scared to eat as almost every time I did, it would set me off (the symptoms are always worse right after I eat). That got the GI specialist's attention but he still wasn't able to diagnose me with anything beyond generalized IBS.

I'm suffering from it badly at the moment after enjoying a few months almost symptom free. It's surreal how it can just come and go out of nowhere with no reliable trigger. I seem to find foods that can set me off but then sometimes I can eat them and have no problem. I can't make heads or tails of this thing and it's driving me insane. It slowly wrecks my life. My family, friends and job all suffer as a result and I get very down about it because it feels so out of control. Sorry for the longwinded post. This is my first time here and I can't tell you all how good it is to find I'm not alone.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Phasmoid... have you had food intolerance test ?


----------



## GilmoreGirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Well, I have to say I have these symptoms exactly - and they come and go pretty regularly every 3-4 days, then I improve, then they come back a few days later - unrelated to diet, stress, etc. I have been diagnosed with severe sibo - maybe look into that if you havent. Im being treated (pretty unsuccessfully) for it now but my doctors are not convinced thats causing my symptoms. Ill keep you updated as I find out more in case its relevant to you. Sorry youre going through this - it sucks I know


----------



## AzBarb (Apr 6, 2017)

I have similar symptoms, right down to random feeling like I am going to pass out. Thought it might be cardio but had that workup done as well, now going down a neuro route. So far nothing found, my primary care and gastro are next to useless except when it comes to using me for a drug guinea pig it seems. Something along the lines of 'its all in your head so quit bothering me'. The neuro thinks it is migraine but my head does not hurt. My scalp tingles but no headache...doctors argh. Thus far I subsist on promethazine tablets and hyosacmine when I am in the D part of my IBS.


----------



## shanetelf (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm undiagnosed at the minute, but this is eerily similar to me. Not long after I noticed there was something a bit not right about my gut, I wouldn't exactly call it dizziness, but I'd have strange bouts of walking, without actually feeling like I was walking if that makes sense? It was as though my legs weren't a part of my body at all... and now my stomach bloating and cramping isn't so bad, I'm not feeling that at all.


----------



## taniieejones84 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello! Come to think of it. Yes! I do have this too. Well, based on what I have been reading and what my GP told me, it's really unclear why exactly *IBS* can lead to *dizziness*. Mostly, it occurs when your gut is particularly sensitive or inflamed. Also, *dizziness* or feeling *lightheaded *can also because of anxiety, a panic attack or even stress which is applicable to me. It can also be from dehydration if you are having diarrhea.


----------



## BeethovenHadIBS (Jul 17, 2018)

I've had IBS for years, got worse in the last year and a half, and then had a bad flare up back in October that had me going to the emergency room. That flare up set off new issues, including persistent dizziness anytime I'm not laying down and blood pressure spikes. The doctors didn't take any of this seriously, essentially refused to try and figure it out. I've been stuck at home (can't be on my feet very long before the dizziness gets too strong) for the last 9 months.

Here's what I've learned after finally both through my own observation, through getting homeopathic treatment, and finally finding a doctor who will take me seriously:

-My dizziness is not caused by my blood pressure spikes, as the two aren't always simultaneously present.

-My dizziness resembles a rare condition called MdDS (https://mddsfoundation.org/). I'm getting a couple more tests done to rule out other causes. And I'm pursuing a treatment option for MdDS. Those of you suffering from dizziness should check into this. Most doctors don't seem to know about MdDS. While it usually comes on after being on a boat, there are "spontaneous" cases.


----------



## Lucky1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Interesting thread here folks.

I'm an IBS experiencer and have been on and off for 20 or so years. Mostly it's fine, but flares can be bad.. and come with no rhyme or reason.

Interesting the dizzy/boaty feeling has come up here. I've also experienced that symptom, but oddly not related to the IBS. It comes on its own.

I believe it is a stress symptom and very similar to IBS in how it manifests.

For the record, I believe IBS is for 90% of us emotional/psychological - based on or AT VERY LEAST expressed because of stress. (Life stress, anxiety, worry, emotional repression, etc.)

A few months ago I was doing great, then got hit with a dizzy/boaty spell. Usually it only lasts a few hours or days. This time it's stuck for months. My legs feel wobbly, uncoordinated... I feel tippy, like I'm walking on sand... if I move my head up or sideways quickly it can give me a dizzy shift sensation. I've also had some eye issues along with it.... brain fog, etc. (Going on a few months now.)

Interstingly, I've now been hit with an IBS flare as well. So I have both sensations going on. They didn't come together though, they felt like two different entities of the same thing. My boaty sensation is actually improving slightly, but now I'm in IBS flare-up land as well. (For me IBS usually measn alternating symptoms with an emphasis on cramping, abdominal discomfort and frequent bowls, etc)

I don't have a lot to add just yet, but I find it curious that people are experiencing these same symptoms. (Albeit in a different manner.) For me this dizzy sensation is always-on. It's not a pop-up with tummy issues. That said, it wasn't there at all the past couple of years. But... I've had alternating stress symptoms come and go for basically 10 years. I have what I call a stress disorder and I wonder how many here have the same? (Alternating anxiety, IBS, panic, dizzy, migraines.... then maybe periods of nothing and feeling fine.)

Any of that sound familiar? One thing going away... another thing comes? "One thing or another." Seemingly hard to pin down why? But... genearates a lot of concern and worry when its around?

Very interseting stuff in this thread....


----------

